# this is crazy!



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 26, 2006)

enjoy!


----------



## bydand (Nov 26, 2006)

That is just strange.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 26, 2006)

That brings a whole new - and disturbing - meaning to double-jointed.


----------



## crushing (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow!  He would make for an awful hapkido uke.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 26, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2006)

What the hell?


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 24, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> What the hell?


I second that sentiment, and add:
WHAT THE ****?:barf:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 24, 2006)

Ewwww...I couldn't finish watching that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2006)

First - WOW!!!

Second - I think I could have gone without seeing that


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 24, 2006)

Me thinks he should join the circus.:erg:


----------



## TimoS (Dec 25, 2006)

That kind of flexibility might be useful, check out this clip from the movie Kung-fu vs. Yoga 

[yt]FrYlNNy929Y[/yt]


----------



## itengu (Jan 12, 2007)

Let's set him up for a fight with Royce Gracie .. love to see Royce try and armbar this dude


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2007)

Downside: No muscle mass.
Upside: I know what you're thinking. And yes, he can! :wink:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 14, 2007)

tellner said:


> Upside: I know what you're thinking. And yes, he can! :wink:


 

hahaha!!!!!! , that is soo funny , lucky bastard


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 14, 2007)

that was pretty disturbing for some reason.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 14, 2007)

ed-swckf said:


> that was pretty disturbing for some reason.


 

i can understand that


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 14, 2007)

that kung fu vs yoga clip was cool


----------

